# PT99 rear sight problem



## three50seven (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, Obviously I'm new here...I just bought a used Taurus PT99 and it is missing the rear sight blade. It seems to be a common issue, judging from everything I can find online about it. Another common problem seems to be the lack of a source for said sight blades I just got off the phone with Taurus customer service after 42 minutes....forty minutes of waiting and 2 minutes of being told they don't have what I need. I'm not trying to bash Taurus, I absolutely love this gun, I just want to be able to shoot it!

So my question is, does anyone here have a source for these? Or does anyone make replacements or have plans on how to make replacements? I'm not afraid to do it myself, I just don't have anything to go on. Also, would a fixed sight from a Taurus or Beretta 92 fit? I kinda doubt it, but you never know. Thank you!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ok, so here is the skinny

no sight blades available anywhere that i know will fit

no complete rear sight assembly available anywhere (99,101 or 66 and 44 revolvers)

beretta adjustable rear sight is not interchangeable

a 92 fixed sight MIGHT fit but i am not sure if the front sight heights are the same on the 92 and the 99... if not its not an easy adjustment since the front sight post is integral to the slide. 

if the 92 sight does fit, and it is the right height, there will still be a groove infront of it in the slide. 

my idea, if you dont want your local gunsmith to install a set of novaks would be to try the 92 fixed sight, and since you still have most of the adjustable sight, if the fixed works for you, have the smith modify your old sight so the groove is filled with the original piece.... kinda like frankensitghts....

i have a pt 92 that i installed pacmayr adjustable rear sights on.... this was before the 99 was available.. in hindsight, easier to find the pacmayrs now than the originals from a 99


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to the world of Taurus...............


----------



## three50seven (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Ted, I may try ordering a 92 sight and trying it out. I also thought about picking up a used rear sight from a K-frame S&W revolver and seeing if I could modify it to fit....they are similar in shape and size, but beyond that it's just a theory.

Berettabone - thanks for the welcome lol!


----------

